

SideTweet : Find who's Tweeting about what you're reading - nicon
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dcmhmegkmkfhdjfdmcfllilppcaondea

======
nicon
New version available : Tweet & Retweet directly from the ext and dismiss
follower suggestions you don't like!

------
nicon
Feedbacks are more than welcome!

